# Do you guys use Calcium Drench?



## Mandoziz (Aug 4, 2010)

Hi again,
My nubian doe is now due in 5 days :leap: to say I'm excited would be an understatement. I've read that a Calcium Drench is beneficial to give before and after kidding. Would you recommend this? I bought some off of Jeffer's site along with a drenching/feeding syringe. The only thing that worries me is the warning on the back of the bottle saying to make sure you administer it correctly into the mouth as to not get any on her lungs, pneumonia could result. Never used a drenching syringe, any tips on how to administer it?
Thank you!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

can't hurt! 
I give it to does if they're weak after kidding..


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

I've always just given them a bit of CMPK paste/gel every other day AFTER kidding until they stop bleeding and seem on the road back to "normal." 

Calcium helps with their bleeding & recovery plus its beneficial for their milk production too.

There is a noticeable difference in milk production when I miss a few days...


----------



## Mandoziz (Aug 4, 2010)

Thank you! I'll give it a try when the time comes.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree. I give it to Does... that come down with milk fever...or that are weak....if they need it... 

As for giving it safely...you syringe it really slowly...give it to... the back corner of the mouth.....giving the goat breaks... so they can breath and swallow.....Also ...make sure ....her head is level while giving it... if possible it is best to give it while the goat is standing... :wink: :hug:


----------



## Mandoziz (Aug 4, 2010)

Thank you thank you, that's what I wanted to know. Much appreciated!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You are so very welcome.... :thumb: :wink:


----------

